# Mac NC 25 to 30?



## reginaalear (Mar 4, 2007)

I am MAC 25 to 30 either would work ok. I was wanting to know if anyone could tell me what color Revlon Colorstay I would wear If i'm mac 25-30. Any opnions would be appreciated. TIA!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 4, 2007)

Im an NC30 and i use 180 Sand Beige.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks soooo much! I'm wanting to try Colorstay! Do you like it? I'll be getting it tomorrow.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 4, 2007)

I like it and i think it has great coverage but im so into mmu makeup that i stopped using it. I also think it has great staying power.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 4, 2007)

Ok if I get sand beige foundation what color powder and concealer should I get? Thanks in advance!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 4, 2007)

ummm idk but you can try to compare the other foundation shades. I dont want you to get sand beige and its not the right color. lol


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah I'm thinking either Buff or sand beige will be a good match. I will be sure to try each! I heard from my cousin that this is a very good foundation! Buff is just a step under sand beige, Correct? as far as darkness??


----------



## Saje (Mar 4, 2007)

You'll love it. I do. I have the regular one (with soft flex) and the active one (for summer or light wear or whatever) and I like em both.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 4, 2007)

I think buff is lighter but i could be wrong. I know next time i repurchase im going to try to go up a shade because sand beige is a tad light on me.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 4, 2007)

I currently use Double Wear, but I would like to save it since it cost so much! I have some Mac Studio fix fluid on it's way. I had the satinfinish but it was the wrong color so I sent it back. I would like to have the colorstay to use for when I just stay at home. I hear it's not cakey, is this true? I'm so happy about getting it. I love getting different foundations to try. I just got the Pure makeup and Maybeline superstay!


----------



## x3kh (Mar 4, 2007)

I would go with buff IMO


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 4, 2007)

I went and got Buff brought it home and tried it. Didn't think I liked it so I took it back and got sand beige. Well I got it home and tried it and it was too dark. So now I have both because I went out to CVS and got a BOGO on it so I got 2 Buff's. Now I've either got to take back the sand beige or keep it for summer. I've had quite the experience with Revlon Foundation today........LOL This is my first time ever using Revlon!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 5, 2007)

lol well maybe you can mix them together? It kinda sucks but thats the only other solution.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

I've never mixed foundation before. How do you know that you've got the right mix? Do you mix just a little at a time or how do you do it? TIA!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 5, 2007)

I would mix a little at a time.

this is why i hate buying makeup in the drugstore because im never sure of the right color! lol I know if i ever buy it again ill go a shade up and im pretty sure it will be too dark. I like mmu because its kinda forgiving and you dont have such a hassle.


----------



## Saje (Mar 5, 2007)

I know. Samples are so scarce at drugstores, when I bought my colorstay I found the first bottles were already opened and "sampled" so I figured if I wasnt the first I might as well get a dab and test it out. Then when I found the right color I grabbed a bottle from the back and made sure it was unopened and untouched. lol.


----------



## Nessicle (Mar 5, 2007)

I've had tons of issues since they added the Softflex - their colours run either too dark or too pink now. I'm NC25 and I was Buff which was a yellow based colour. When the Softflex came out I bought Buff and it's far too neutral that it looks pink on me. The staying power isn't half as good as it used to be either :-(

I can get away with Sand Beige if I don't use bronzer but as soon as it settles it looks pink on me. I've more or less given up on it to be honest, it was my HG so I'm very disappointed!

I'm using L'Oreal's Infallible in the shade Vanilla with a bit of Studio Fix over it in C2 and although the staying power isnt as good as Revlon's Colourstay, it's actually not too bad. It doesnt look heavy either as Colourstay can sometimes if you put too much on.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I gave up and returned all 3 bottles. I thought I would like it Cause I love Double Wear, but it's not as good. I was talking on the phone and all the foundation came off on the buttons. That would Never happen to me with Double wear. I am wearing my MMU today (Jane Iredale) hopefully my Studio fix fluid will get here soon.


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 5, 2007)

Well im glad you got your money back.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 5, 2007)

They didn't want to give me my money back but they did so i'm happy. If my Mac would ever get here I would be even more Excited!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I talked to MAC today and they said the Studiofix Fluid is darker than Satinfinish so I should go with NC25 So I called and had my order changed from NC30 to 25! They said I should have it Tues. Is SFF ever cakey?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 10, 2007)

go for buff. i'm nc25 and buff is a perfect match for me.


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reginaalear (Mar 12, 2007)

I went out today I saw some of the original colorstay in beige Chamois so I grabbed it!! I tried the one with Soft Flex but didn't like it so I got this one because I heard the original is better! I'm gonna try it. I wish I would have got sand beige too. It was only 4.00 at Big Lots!! It also came with a pump too!!


----------



## definesinister (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow SFF is pretty heavy stuff... stays true to color in photographs (I have a 8 mp digi laying at home). But it depends on what you want to wear it for. Bad thing is in real life it oxidizes and turns kinda orange-ish. But yeah with drugstore colors, I typically reach for the Sand beiges I find Natural beige is wayyy to red. I'm debating right now if I want to get back to mac to get Select Tint in NC 30. HTH!


----------



## bows88 (Nov 26, 2007)

i LOVE SFF. I don't think it gets cakey at all. i love the way it looks and how matte it is.


----------



## Maui_Princess (Nov 28, 2007)

As I was reading the top posts I was like WHOA WHOA! I wear NC30 in the Mineralize Satin Finish and NC300 in the HyperReal but in the Revlon ColorStay I am an 310 Warm golden. Just to make sure I wasn't totaly off I swatched all three and the Revlon and the MSF are almost exactly a like however the MSF is just a tad more orange but once blended in they look exactly the same. The HR and the Revlon look exactly the same in the bottles side by side and when swatched the HR is a bit more pinky. Hopes this helps you!


----------

